# Seaside bound!



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

Seaside is on the Gulf...not a good spot for a skiff. Kayak or SUP in the Gulf.

If you take the skiff, head to Powell Lake. It is a nice area that is actually open to the Gulf during really high tides. But, the lake itself has redfish, flounder, specks, and the associated trash fish.

There is a nice boat ramp there that is free to the public - the ramp is north of HWY98.


----------

